
Of Startups and Girlfriends - bkrausz
http://nerdlife.net/2007/07/11/of-startups-and-girlfriends/
======
jmtame
<http://jtame05.wordpress.com/2007/07/11/dating-vs-startups/>

Sorry, I couldn't resist ;)

+1 point for you though, I think we're both seeing each other's POV.

~~~
bkrausz
<http://nerdlife.net/2007/07/11/in-defense-of-nerds/>

Haha, apparently neither could I.

I'm done though. I think you're entitled to one more blog-based rebuttal if
you'd like, but I don't want to burn out the topic :).

